

Job Seekers Want Honesty, A Case for Public Diversity Numbers - nathanfp
http://employerblog.internmatch.com/is-silicon-valley-losing-its-transparency-why-companies-should-share-their-diversity-numbers-on-their-career-page/

======
inokon
As a person of diversity (read: black woman) I like the nod towards
transparency. Adding a scoreboard, however may not change the systemic problem
underlying this issue. I've worked hard so my resume speaks louder than my
hair texture. Though I admit when I walk into a swanky dotcom office my eye
does a quick sweep to see if I've just raised the diversity by 50% by walking
in the door.

